# Right Angle Clamp Jigs



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

*Right Angle Clamp Jigs*

I had to do a glue up of a shoe rack for a friend today so I finally got around to making some right angled clamps. Design mostly inspired by Wood magazine. It is a tip most woodworkers are familiar with but is worth a frequent repeat.

There are many ads out there for various types of right angled clamps. Most are made from plastic, some from aluminum and other metals. They are used to assist in keeping any box type project square while fastening. I didn't feel like buying them so I took a half an hour out of my day and made a half dozen of them. I had a long 6 inch wide piece of plywood left over from another project and cut out 6 inch squares. I cut them in half on the bandsaw and cut kerfs parallel to the 2 straight edges. This allows for clamping. I cut off the corner piece to allow room for glue squeeze out that won't result in the jig becoming a permanent fixture of the rack.

You can make them any size you like. When you cut them in half, you do not have to be perfect in the cut (good thing for me) as long as the two edges are square and the kerfs are truly parallel to the edges. Good idea to use a fence to keep the cuts straight. I know most of you are already familiar with these and probably have offered the same tip numerous times. Just one of those items I felt was worth repeating. If you don't like the jigs, you can always give them out as crowns, or tell your significant other the W stands for "Wife" and you wanted to keep her presence in the shop  Or, you can just make a star.



Happy woodworking,

David


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

davidmicraig said:


> *Right Angle Clamp Jigs*
> 
> I had to do a glue up of a shoe rack for a friend today so I finally got around to making some right angled clamps. Design mostly inspired by Wood magazine. It is a tip most woodworkers are familiar with but is worth a frequent repeat.
> 
> ...


Nice design. I like the glue relief corner. The ones I have seen are all like you mentioned, metal, or plastic. These are nicer and quick to make.

Thanks for posting.

Scrappy


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

davidmicraig said:


> *Right Angle Clamp Jigs*
> 
> I had to do a glue up of a shoe rack for a friend today so I finally got around to making some right angled clamps. Design mostly inspired by Wood magazine. It is a tip most woodworkers are familiar with but is worth a frequent repeat.
> 
> ...


Yup, Definetly a tip worth passing on


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

davidmicraig said:


> *Right Angle Clamp Jigs*
> 
> I had to do a glue up of a shoe rack for a friend today so I finally got around to making some right angled clamps. Design mostly inspired by Wood magazine. It is a tip most woodworkers are familiar with but is worth a frequent repeat.
> 
> ...


good idea


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

davidmicraig said:


> *Right Angle Clamp Jigs*
> 
> I had to do a glue up of a shoe rack for a friend today so I finally got around to making some right angled clamps. Design mostly inspired by Wood magazine. It is a tip most woodworkers are familiar with but is worth a frequent repeat.
> 
> ...


Those are neat. I can't tell you how many times I've tried to make a frame and gave up.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

davidmicraig said:


> *Right Angle Clamp Jigs*
> 
> I had to do a glue up of a shoe rack for a friend today so I finally got around to making some right angled clamps. Design mostly inspired by Wood magazine. It is a tip most woodworkers are familiar with but is worth a frequent repeat.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll be making some soon.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

davidmicraig said:


> *Right Angle Clamp Jigs*
> 
> I had to do a glue up of a shoe rack for a friend today so I finally got around to making some right angled clamps. Design mostly inspired by Wood magazine. It is a tip most woodworkers are familiar with but is worth a frequent repeat.
> 
> ...


Great idea David. I've seen these before just never got round to making them. Think now I will!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

davidmicraig said:


> *Right Angle Clamp Jigs*
> 
> I had to do a glue up of a shoe rack for a friend today so I finally got around to making some right angled clamps. Design mostly inspired by Wood magazine. It is a tip most woodworkers are familiar with but is worth a frequent repeat.
> 
> ...


I like them. Strong and simple. Into my favorites it goes! Thanks for posting these David.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

davidmicraig said:


> *Right Angle Clamp Jigs*
> 
> I had to do a glue up of a shoe rack for a friend today so I finally got around to making some right angled clamps. Design mostly inspired by Wood magazine. It is a tip most woodworkers are familiar with but is worth a frequent repeat.
> 
> ...


Warning! Warning! Newbie Rush! - I am afraid I have left a few friends confused. "Hey Dave, what's going on?" "I looked on Lumberjocks and I have been favorited by Mike and Jim and had received positive feedback from Scrappy, Jordan and Mike from Michigan!" "Huh?" "Gotta go, I have a few more people to call…" "Uh, Ok…"

Sorry guys, but you all are kind of my heroes  I just wish I could take credit for the design.

David


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

davidmicraig said:


> *Right Angle Clamp Jigs*
> 
> I had to do a glue up of a shoe rack for a friend today so I finally got around to making some right angled clamps. Design mostly inspired by Wood magazine. It is a tip most woodworkers are familiar with but is worth a frequent repeat.
> 
> ...


David, weather you take credit for the design or not this is a great idea and a great explanation. This is something that sooner or later we all have a use for, deffinatly going to my favorite list…Thank You


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

davidmicraig said:


> *Right Angle Clamp Jigs*
> 
> I had to do a glue up of a shoe rack for a friend today so I finally got around to making some right angled clamps. Design mostly inspired by Wood magazine. It is a tip most woodworkers are familiar with but is worth a frequent repeat.
> 
> ...


Adding to my favorites as well….it never hurts to pass along great tips , David : )
Square is square no matter what the material : )


----------



## secutanudu (Dec 2, 2011)

davidmicraig said:


> *Right Angle Clamp Jigs*
> 
> I had to do a glue up of a shoe rack for a friend today so I finally got around to making some right angled clamps. Design mostly inspired by Wood magazine. It is a tip most woodworkers are familiar with but is worth a frequent repeat.
> 
> ...


What a great idea. I'll be making some very soon.


----------

